# SPI fishing trip



## jej49 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm fishing a bay tourney this weekend with my teenage daughters. I have fished the LLM for a couple of years but have only started taking it seriously this summer. The only spots i haved fished are Mexquita flats, the Pasture, South Spoils & the Long Bar. Any recommendations on spots & lures would be greatly appreciated. FYI: i have a 21' Dargel Scout. Thanks


----------

